# [RISOLTO] Problema comoilazione app-pda/libimobiledevice

## stifler83

[/quote]Compilando mi sono ritrovato davanti questo problema:

```
>>> Jobs: 4 of 7 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 2.88, 2.83, 1.71

 * Package:    app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: pda@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc gnutls kernel_linux multilib python userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   fakeroot preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libimobiledevice-1.1.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4 ...

 * QA Notice: The 'hasq' function is deprecated (replaced by 'has')

 * Applying libimobiledevice-1.1.4-cython.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libimobiledevice-1.1.4-openssl.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying libimobiledevice-1.1.4-HOME-segfault.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4' ...

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: libimobiledevice-1.1.4/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.4.2 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4 ...

 * econf: updating libimobiledevice-1.1.4/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libimobiledevice-1.1.4/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-static --disable-openssl

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for libusbmuxd... yes

checking for libplist... yes

checking for libplistmm... yes

checking for pthread_create, pthread_mutex_lock in -lpthread... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking gcrypt.h usability... yes

checking gcrypt.h presence... yes

checking for gcrypt.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking for uint16_t... yes

checking for uint32_t... yes

checking for uint8_t... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc compatible malloc... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc compatible realloc... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strndup... yes

checking for asprintf... yes

checking for vasprintf... yes

checking endian.h usability... yes

checking endian.h presence... yes

checking for endian.h... yes

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.3... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.7

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for cython... /usr/bin/cython

checking for Cython version... 0.17

configure: Cython executable is '/usr/bin/cython'

checking for python2.7... (cached) /usr/bin/python

checking for a version of Python >= '2.1.0'... yes

checking for the distutils Python package... yes

checking for Python include path... -I/usr/include/python2.7

checking for Python library path... -L/usr/lib64/python2.7 -lpython2.7

checking for Python site-packages path... /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking python extra libraries...  -lpthread -ldl  -lutil

checking python extra linking flags... -Xlinker -export-dynamic

checking consistency of all components of python development environment... yes

checking for libplist Cython bindings... /usr/include/plist/cython

checking for openssl... yes

*** Note: OpenSSL support explicitly disabled ***

checking for libgnutls... yes

checking for gcry_control in -lgcrypt... yes

checking for libtasn1... yes

checking for supported compiler flags...  -Wall -Wextra -Wmissing-declarations -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch-default -Wno-unused-parameter

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking for native large file support... yes

checking for _LARGEFILE_SOURCE value needed for large files... no

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating dev/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating cython/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating libimobiledevice-1.0.pc

config.status: creating doxygen.cfg

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

Configuration for libimobiledevice 1.1.4:

-------------------------------------------

  Install prefix: .........: /usr

  Debug code ..............: no

  Dev tools ...............: no

  Python bindings .........: yes

  SSL support .............: GnuTLS

  Now type 'make' to build libimobiledevice 1.1.4,

  and then 'make install' for installation.

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4 ...

make -j5 -l4 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4/src'

  CC     idevice.lo

idevice.c: In function 'idevice_connection_enable_ssl':

idevice.c:744:2: warning: 'gnutls_certificate_client_set_retrieve_function' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/gnutls/compat.h:158) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

  CC     device_link_service.lo

  CC     lockdown.lo

lockdown.c: In function 'lockdownd_get_sync_data_classes':

lockdown.c:1752:12: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

  CC     afc.lo

  CC     file_relay.lo

  CC     notification_proxy.lo

  CC     installation_proxy.lo

  CC     sbservices.lo

  CC     mobile_image_mounter.lo

  CC     screenshotr.lo

  CC     mobilesync.lo

  CC     mobilebackup.lo

  CC     house_arrest.lo

  CC     mobilebackup2.lo

  CC     restore.lo

  CC     property_list_service.lo

  CC     userpref.lo

userpref.c: In function 'userpref_set_keys_and_certs':

userpref.c:1092:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

userpref.c:1106:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

userpref.c:1120:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

userpref.c:1134:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

userpref.c: In function 'userpref_set_device_public_key':

userpref.c:576:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

  CC     debug.lo

  CCLD   libimobiledevice.la

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4/src'

Making all in include

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4/include'

make[2]: Nessuna operazione da eseguire per «all».

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4/include'

Making all in cython

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4/cython'

/usr/bin/cython -I/usr/include/plist/cython -I../src -o imobiledevice.c imobiledevice.pyx

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    cpdef disconnect(self):

        cdef idevice_error_t err

        err = idevice_disconnect(self._c_connection)

        self.handle_error(err)

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

imobiledevice.pyx:133:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    def __dealloc__(self):

        if self._c_dev is not NULL:

            self.handle_error(idevice_free(self._c_dev))

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

imobiledevice.pyx:151:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        return lockdownd_send(self._c_client, node)

    cdef inline int16_t _receive(self, plist.plist_t* node):

        return lockdownd_receive(self._c_client, node)

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

lockdown.pxi:277:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        return mobilesync_send(self._c_client, node)

    cdef int16_t _receive(self, plist.plist_t* node):

        return mobilesync_receive(self._c_client, node)

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

mobilesync.pxi:158:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        cdef np_error_t err

        if self._c_client is not NULL:

            err = np_client_free(self._c_client)

            self.handle_error(err)

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

notification_proxy.pxi:100:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    def __dealloc__(self):

        if self._c_client is not NULL:

            err = sbservices_client_free(self._c_client)

            self.handle_error(err)

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

sbservices.pxi:40:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        return mobilebackup_send(self._c_client, node)

    cdef inline int16_t _receive(self, plist.plist_t* node):

        return mobilebackup_receive(self._c_client, node)

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

mobilebackup.pxi:50:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        finally:

            free(c_data)

        return bytes_written

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

afc.pxi:149:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        cdef afc_error_t err

        if self._c_client is not NULL:

            err = afc_client_free(self._c_client)

            self.handle_error(err)

    cdef BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

afc.pxi:165:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        err = file_relay_request_sources(self._c_client, <const_sources_t>c_sources, &conn._c_connection)

        free(c_sources)

        self.handle_error(err)

        return conn

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

file_relay.pxi:65:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        except Exception, e:

            if c_data != NULL:

                free(c_data)

            raise

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

screenshotr.pxi:61:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

            raise

        finally:

            if free_options:

                plist.plist_free(c_options)

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

installation_proxy.pxi:284:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        cdef mobile_image_mounter_error_t err

        if self._c_client is not NULL:

            err = mobile_image_mounter_free(self._c_client)

            self.handle_error(err)

    cdef inline BaseError _error(self, int16_t ret):

        ^

------------------------------------------------------------

mobile_image_mounter.pxi:43:9: Overriding final methods is not allowed

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

            try:

                self.handle_error(err)

                return udid

            except Exception, e:

                if udid != NULL:

                    free(udid)

                       ^

------------------------------------------------------------

imobiledevice.pyx:182:24: undeclared name not builtin: free

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

                while infos[i]:

                    info = infos[i]

                    result.append(info)

                    free(infos[i])

                    i = i + 1

                free(infos)

                         ^

------------------------------------------------------------

afc.pxi:187:26: Cannot convert 'char **' to Python object

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

                while dir_list[i]:

                    f = dir_list[i]

                    result.append(f)

                    free(dir_list[i])

                    i = i + 1

                free(dir_list)

                            ^

------------------------------------------------------------

afc.pxi:210:29: Cannot convert 'char **' to Python object

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

                while c_result[i]:

                    info = c_result[i]

                    result.append(info)

                    free(c_result[i])

                    i = i + 1

                free(c_result)

                            ^

------------------------------------------------------------

afc.pxi:259:29: Cannot convert 'char **' to Python object

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    cpdef iDeviceConnection request_sources(self, list sources):

        cdef:

            file_relay_error_t err

            Py_ssize_t count = len(sources)

            char** c_sources = <char**>malloc(sizeof(char*) * (count + 1))

                                            ^

------------------------------------------------------------

file_relay.pxi:53:45: undeclared name not builtin: malloc

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    cpdef iDeviceConnection request_sources(self, list sources):

        cdef:

            file_relay_error_t err

            Py_ssize_t count = len(sources)

            char** c_sources = <char**>malloc(sizeof(char*) * (count + 1))

                              ^

------------------------------------------------------------

file_relay.pxi:53:31: Casting temporary Python object to non-numeric non-Python type

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

    cpdef iDeviceConnection request_sources(self, list sources):

        cdef:

            file_relay_error_t err

            Py_ssize_t count = len(sources)

            char** c_sources = <char**>malloc(sizeof(char*) * (count + 1))

                              ^

------------------------------------------------------------

file_relay.pxi:53:31: Python objects cannot be cast to pointers of primitive types

Error compiling Cython file:

------------------------------------------------------------

...

        for i, value in enumerate(sources):

            c_sources[i] = value

        c_sources[count] = NULL

        err = file_relay_request_sources(self._c_client, <const_sources_t>c_sources, &conn._c_connection)

        free(c_sources)

                     ^

------------------------------------------------------------

file_relay.pxi:61:22: Cannot convert 'char **' to Python object

make[2]: *** [imobiledevice.c] Errore 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4/cython'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4'

make: *** [all] Errore 2

 * ERROR: app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4'
```

Qualcuno che utilizza queste lib è riuscito a risolvere?  :Smile: Last edited by stifler83 on Sat Sep 08, 2012 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Massimog

prova a postare qualche informazione come ti viene suggerito 

```
* If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2/work/libimobiledevice-1.1.4'
```

io ho provato a installarlo e non ho avuto problemi 

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-pda/libimobiledevice-1.1.4-r2  USE="-gnutls -python" 
```

----------

## stifler83

Disabilitando gnutls e python la compilazione va  :Smile: 

----------

## Massimog

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Disabilitando gnutls e python la compilazione va 

 

ma che profilo usi ? le mie erano gia disabilitate

----------

